# Concealing undercounter low voltage wires



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

When doing low voltage under counter lighting ,i was wondering how some of you guys conceal your wiring when installing the small round halogen lights, or if you even end up doing it or not. When the small round lighting is used. I would think installing towards the front of the cabinet would distribute the lighting the best, but then the wiring becomes an issue being exposed. 

I've just completed a few and i favored the lighting to the front of the cabinet, ran the wire on the back of the frame in the recessed portion then drilled a small hole in the return to gain access to the 3/8 gap between the cabinets then ran it back to the wall. 
Seams the lighting companies don't take into account that most cabinet bottoms are only 1/2 ,but they supply 3/4 screws to mount there lights and who the hell carries 1/2 screws around with them, not me.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> When doing low voltage under counter lighting ,i was wondering how some of you guys conceal your wiring when installing the small round halogen lights, or if you even end up doing it or not. When the small round lighting is used. I would think installing towards the front of the cabinet would distribute the lighting the best, but then the wiring becomes an issue being exposed.
> 
> I've just completed a few and i favored the lighting to the front of the cabinet, ran the wire on the back of the frame in the recessed portion then drilled a small hole in the return to gain access to the 3/8 gap between the cabinets then ran it back to the wall.
> Seams the lighting companies don't take into account that most cabinet bottoms are only 1/2 ,but they supply 3/4 screws to mount there lights and who the hell carries 1/2 screws around with them, not me.


 
I carry 3/8" phillips metal framing screws in both drill tip and pointed, the pointed work out fine for that type of mounting. I used a hollowed out wood moulding on my moms cabinets and have used plastic channel to hide the wiring in my last kitchen remodel.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> who the hell carries 1/2 screws around with them, not me.


If you are going to install UC lighting you might want to start:thumbsup:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> When doing low voltage under counter lighting ,i was wondering how some of you guys conceal your wiring when installing the small round halogen lights, or if you even end up doing it or not. When the small round lighting is used. I would think installing towards the front of the cabinet would distribute the lighting the best, but then the wiring becomes an issue being exposed.
> 
> I've just completed a few and i favored the lighting to the front of the cabinet, ran the wire on the back of the frame in the recessed portion then drilled a small hole in the return to gain access to the 3/8 gap between the cabinets then ran it back to the wall.
> Seams the lighting companies don't take into account that most cabinet bottoms are only 1/2 ,but they supply 3/4 screws to mount there lights and who the hell carries 1/2 screws around with them, not me.


Here is a pic of a new office building I wired up. I am not a fan of the halogen under cabinet...but the light looked much nicer than the flouro's

I also used 3/8 pan head screws. Went in fine for me!!


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Use line voltage xenon fixtures. They give good, even light. And all you need is a whip stubbed out from the wall. When you install the fixt. no one will know there is a whip cause the fixture looks best tight against the wall. 

Or if using puck lights, have the carpenters/cabinet designer supply cabinet board for under the uppers. Then you drill the 2 1/8" holes in the cab. board. That also has a nice look. Don't forget, most of the wire that is supplied with those pucks cannot be ran behind walls or cabinets, etc.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

JamesNLA said:


> Here is a pic of a new office building I wired up. I am not a fan of the halogen under cabinet...but the light looked much nicer than the flouro's
> 
> I also used 3/8 pan head screws. Went in fine for me!!
> 
> ...


Mine looks very similar,but i spun the light were the wire came out of the fixture right behind the frame,i was a little concerned with appearance and wanted to make sure none of the wires were visible from the living room couch. I don't generally carry screws that small with me. Were do you guys like to locate your transformers ?,I've seen some guys just install them on top of the cabinets. I installed mine in the basement directly under the kitchen mounted on the the wall for easy accessibility,i'm sure they won't last forever.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

fridaymean said:


> Use line voltage xenon fixtures. They give good, even light. And all you need is a whip stubbed out from the wall. When you install the fixt. no one will know there is a whip cause the fixture looks best tight against the wall.
> 
> Or if using puck lights, have the carpenters/cabinet designer supply cabinet board for under the uppers. Then you drill the 2 1/8" holes in the cab. board. That also has a nice look. Don't forget, most of the wire that is supplied with those pucks cannot be ran behind walls or cabinets, etc.


Those are the ones i originally suggested, because there are only 4-4" cans in the ceiling,due to space restrictions (plumbing everywhere in the ceiling and keeping it symetric) even though its a small kitchen i still didn't think it was enough. I'm putting in two more Low voltage lights above the sink behind a valance that should help .


----------



## te12c02w (Jun 1, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> Here is a pic of a new office building I wired up. I am not a fan of the halogen under cabinet...but the light looked much nicer than the flouro's
> 
> I also used 3/8 pan head screws. Went in fine for me!!
> 
> ...


 Nice and clean. What kind of connector is that? Is that romex you are using as the main feed?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

No Romex...low voltage. CS2 wire if I am remembering correct. Runs to a Xformer above the ceiling. That is powered on a dimmer switch.
Thanks


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> No Romex...low voltage. CS2 wire if I am remembering correct. Runs to a Xformer above the ceiling. That is powered on a dimmer switch.


 

It's not an issue for me but there are those who would question if the low voltage wiring was rated to be conceled in the wall.

Legal or no?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

CS2

I might be forgetting the actual 2 letter followed by a number...name.

CS1 I think is like direct burial - 2 and 3 can be inwall....If MD ever comes back, he knows it off the top. 

It is not legal to conceal landscape lighting in wall.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Brand name for CS1 wire?

Link??


----------

